# Is barbering learnt, or genetic?



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Is barbering (chewing the whiskers/hair off other mice as a part of over-grooming) a learnt behavior, or is it genetic?

I have a nice female I'd really like to breed but her major fault seems to be that she barbers every mouse she ever lives with...

If it is a learned behavior, I can take her babies and foster them under a new mom. If it is genetic, however, then I guess there's no use in keeping her...


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Its not genetic but does tend to run in families so must be either learnt or a response to captive living.I still breed from does who do it,only once and as soon as the young are weaned I cull the mother so the whiskers get the chance to grow back in time for showing.Its not a problem with bucks as they can be removed before litters are born.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

SarahC said:


> Its not genetic but does tend to run in families so must be either learnt or a response to captive living.I still breed from does who do it,only once and as soon as the young are weaned I cull the mother so the whiskers get the chance to grow back in time for showing.Its not a problem with bucks as they can be removed before litters are born.


I am really glad to hear that. I will do exactly the same, probably. Thank you!


----------

